# Giving it a shot



## Bgfshn (Oct 28, 2018)

Look i know you don't ask about source's. If y'all wanna banned me then go ahead. But I'm tired of getting my teeth ripped out my mouth. I'm looking for a good and reliable ug lab. Please send me a pm


----------



## Seeker (Oct 28, 2018)

And your desperate ways will continue to get your teeth ripped out. What makes you think a reputable source is just gonna take a chance with you? yeah you're fresh pickings for scammer lurkers. You also need to know that reliable sources dont come around our board. So if someone does PM you, get ready to take one in the ass.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 28, 2018)

and why would you make this post in the dieting section ? lol


----------



## HDH (Oct 28, 2018)

LOL, starvin' for the juice  :beaten:


----------



## Bgfshn (Oct 28, 2018)

Seeker said:


> and why would you make this post in the dieting section ? lol


Because it said supplements also dick. A simple I can't help you would have been fine. But thanks for the warning of the pm messaging


----------



## Bgfshn (Oct 28, 2018)

HDH said:


> LOL, starvin' for the juice  :beaten:


Nah not starving bro.  If I could send pics on here I would show you. And never beaten. Just getting whooped


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 28, 2018)

The **** man. This isn’t something needed to keep you alive. And really it’s not hard to find.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 28, 2018)

well maybe you should read rules. Asking for sources is not allowed. Calling me a dick for warning you about about getting scammed ? lol thanks. Go find another board you won't do well here


----------



## Bgfshn (Oct 28, 2018)

Seeker said:


> well maybe you should read rules. Asking for sources is not allowed. Calling me a dick for warning you about about getting scammed ? lol thanks. Go find another board you won't do well here


It's the way you said it bro.


----------



## Bgfshn (Oct 28, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> The **** man. This isn’t something needed to keep you alive. And really it’s not hard to find.


I know it's not hard to find.  Hell I have 4 bottles of test and 3 bottles of tren in my room. I just pay 100 a piece for them.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 28, 2018)

Bgfshn said:


> It's the way you said it bro.



well I was making fun of where you posted this thread.  ok man.  Good luck, hope you find something. The internet is just not the right place. Especially from here


----------



## Bgfshn (Oct 28, 2018)

Seeker said:


> well I was making fun of where you posted this thread.  ok man.  Good luck, hope you find something. The internet is just not the right place. Especially from here


I hear ya man. I'm sorry if I was ever out of line on anything


----------



## Seeker (Oct 28, 2018)

Bgfshn said:


> I hear ya man. I'm sorry if I was ever out of line on anything



we good man. It's tough out there I know.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 28, 2018)

We aren't good.

Rules say don't

You acknowledge the rule

Then say **** your community rules and do it anyway. 

Bye.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2018)

I love the "if you wana ban me, okay" i need a good ugl source.   

I must be getting old or losing the young & dumb portion inside me.  lol


----------

